# Postfix liefert nicht aus, emails in queue



## Datenbock (3. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ispconfig 3 auf einem sauberen suse 11.3 system mit dem Script für 11.3 "Setting up a perfect Server"  installiert. Es läuft soweit alles wunderbar. 

Es befinden sich nun zahlreiche Domains auf dem Server, die ich mit ispconfig angelegt habe. Die dazugehörigen E-Mail Adressen können auch senden. Lediglich der Empfang funktioniert nicht. Versuche ich mit einer externen E-Mail Adresse einer der E-Mail Adressen von meinem Server anzuschreiben, bekomme ich nach einiger Zeit eine E-Mail vom Postifix Server zurück, die da lautet: (Die Mails liegen derweil in der queue... sind also nicht weg)



> Delayed Mail (still being retried)
> This is the mail system at host dh18.1blu.de.
> 
> ####################################################################
> ...


Meine gesamte Serverkonfiguration hat ein paar Eigenheiten:
Der Server wird von 1Blu bereitsgestellt. Sowohl Nameserver als auch auch A Rekord sind auf 1Blu Server eingestellt. Nur der MX Rekord verweist auf meinen eigenen Server. Soweit scheint es auch zu funktionieren, denn der Postfix bekommt die Mails ja, sie werden nur nicht ausgeliefert.

Das heisst für mich, ich habe beim Anlegen der Domains in ispconfig kein DNS eingetragen. Kann hier schon der Fehler liegen? Ich denke im Moment nicht, denn bis auf die Verarbeitung eingehender Mails funktioniert alles reibungslos.

Mein Fehler:
Ich habe mittels webmin ein wenig an der Postfix Einstellung rumexperemntiert und befürchte schon fast, dass ich nun hier irgendetwas grundlegendes falsch eingestellt habe.

Meine master.cf habe ich im Anhang.  

Auszug aus der main.cf


> readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/README_FILES
> inet_protocols = all
> biff = no
> mail_spool_directory = /var/mail
> ...


Eine Grundeinstellung die ich dummerweise verändert habe, ist die:
*
Für welche Domänen soll E-Mail empfangen werden*
Das habe ich auf ganze Domäne gesetzt und könnte schwören, dass hier die virtuellen Domains jetzt außen vor gelassen werden.

Aber was muss ich einstellen, bzw. liegt mein Fehler wo anders?


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2010)

Poste bitte die exakten Fehlermeldungen aus dem maillog.



> *Für welche Domänen soll E-Mail empfangen werden*
> Das habe ich auf ganze Domäne gesetzt und könnte schwören, dass hier die virtuellen Domains jetzt außen vor gelassen werden.


Die Domain in postfix darf niemals identisch mit einer virtuellen Domain sein. Du musst also immer iene  andere Domain bzw. subdomain in der main.cf nutzen, die nicht für den Empfang von Emails genutzt werden solloder Postfix wird nicht funktionieren.


----------

